
Show HN: GrowthHax - a revolutionary approach to business coaching for startups - pindelicato
https://growthhax.com
======
pindelicato
@salomelunarojas good question. We're just starting to spread the word so
thanks for your (positive) reaction!

------
salomelunarojas
How is this not getting more upvotes, I don't understand life any more.

